# GFX Competition - Signature Series (2)



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

This is the second part of the new "series" of signature competition.
If it takes off and people join up consistently, then I plan to create a mini Grand Prix like we used to have here. 
Let's hope everyone joins up and gets this section going again. So please everyone join up if you are interested and let's get this thing going.

*Rules*

1. You may not use any previously made pieces.
2. You may not submit someone else's work as your own.
3. You may not vote for yourself when the time comes.
4. You must PM me your entry so that we can keep the sigs anonymous for voters (so there's no bias in voting).

*The Competition*

Type: Signature

Maximum Size: 450 X 220

Theme: Video games - anything video game related

*Prizes:*

1st Place: 5,000,000 credits - you also get your name put in our Graphics Champion roster located here - http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-showroom/79673-mmaf-graphics-champions.html

2nd Place: 2,500,000 credits

3rd Place: 1,000,000 credits

Any other entries get 100,000 credits for entering.

*Registration:*

At 4 people signed up, the competition "starts", and you have a certain amount of days from the starting time to get your piece in.
Anyone can join up at any point during the week, of course.

1. *M.C*
2. *OU*
3. *Killz*
4. *Toxic*
...

​


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Sign me up my man!


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Got you guys added.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Can't wait to see what you guys got!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I am in


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Good stuff.

Okay competition officially starts, I'm going to shorten it down to 5 instead of 7. So the 24th is the due date.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I'll do my best to get something together, but I have alot on my plate right now and I haven't had alot of time to do too much. Hopefully I have time, it would really help take my mind off things so hopefully I get the chance to work on something.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

It's the 24th, and I only got one entry. I'll extend it until the 27th, please get them in before then.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

M.C said:


> It's the 24th, and I only got one entry. I'll extend it until the 27th, please get them in before then.


Sweet, hopefully I get a chance to get one together.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Is this still happening?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I forgot all about it, was waiting for OU and the whole thing slipped my mind.

I'll figure out what I'm doing with it tomorrow if OU doesn't have it in.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

so this is dead?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I never got OU's piece and the thing just kinda died off. I think it is dead and will do another one, not really a good amount of people anyways.


----------

